# Super Hi Spec SatNav (TomTom), BT, iPod, TV, Touch screen, Video, SD Card & USB Skt etc



## mrlapou (Sep 13, 2007)

What you guys think of thie ICE unit?








http://www.axak23.dsl.pipex.com/GolfMK5ICEUnit.htm


_Modified by mrlapou at 8:35 AM 5-15-2008_


----------

